# Jahresabschluß im Cycle Planet



## radicalric (28. Dezember 2006)

Pünktlich zum Jahresende gibt es noch mal die Möglichkeit sich über neue Trends und Produkte zu informieren. Das alles natürlich unter Berücksichtigung des schiiiiet Wetters bei Glühwein und Stollen.
Einige Highlights sind da auch schon eingetroffen: Cannondale Rush Carbon, Specialized Epic Carbon, Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Rahmen, Maveric Federgabel, Chris King Naben in Sonderfarben, Hope Scheibenbremsen mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe, Liteville MTB's und Titanzubehör, Reynolds Carbonlaufräder, in Rahmenfarbe lackierte Fox Federgabeln .......
Das war natürlich lange noch nicht alles, also Vorbeischauen lohnt sich allemal. Geöffnet haben wir am Samstag ab 10.00 Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr.

Happy Trails

Torsten Schey


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Dezember 2006)

immer diese Spammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radicalric (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Thomas,
auch für Dich haben wir noch eine kleine Überraschung parat, was Deinen gewonnenen Easton-Laufradsatz betrifft. 
Entschuldige die Form dieser "Ankündigung", aber wir würden uns dennoch sehr freuen mit vielen Beinharten unserem Hobby zu fröhnen bzgl. Planung neuer Touren-Vorschläge, etc. .......
Hoffe Dich morgen beim Spinning zu sehen, denn die neue Saison beginnt schneller als man denkt!

Happy Trails

Torsten Schey


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Dezember 2006)

radicalric schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> auch für Dich haben wir noch eine kleine Überraschung parat, was Deinen gewonnenen Easton-Laufradsatz betrifft.
> Entschuldige die Form dieser "Ankündigung", aber wir würden uns dennoch sehr freuen mit vielen Beinharten unserem Hobby zu fröhnen bzgl. Planung neuer Touren-Vorschläge, etc. .......
> Hoffe Dich morgen beim Spinning zu sehen, denn die neue Saison beginnt schneller als man denkt!
> ...



Gibts den Easton jetzt auch in Pink? Hurra!!! 

mal schaun, ob ichs alles zeitlich so hinkriege...


----------



## radicalric (28. Dezember 2006)

Leider keinen Easton in Pink, aber nach genug Glühwein können wir gerne noch mal darüber quatschen.

Viele Grüße 

Torsten

P.S.: Geh jetzt endlich ins Bett!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaoscarsten (29. Dezember 2006)

Very NICE,

da werd ich dann wohl mal vorbei schauen ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Starrbiker (29. Dezember 2006)

Aber es gibt doch diesen schönen weißen N'Duro -Laufradsatz. Der ist doch extra fürn Präsi entwickelt. alles andre hält nicht.


----------



## TobiF (30. Dezember 2006)

Nimmt er bestimmt gerne,
aber damit er billiger als der Easton wird, musst du die Räder kaufen und dem präsi noch geld geben!


----------



## Starrbiker (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo !

Ein gesundes neues Jahr allen beinharten und denen die es noch werden wollen 

KAUFEN würde ich gerne das neue Element, denn der Weihnachtsmann war nicht fleißig !
Na schaun mer mal....


----------



## TobiF (4. Januar 2007)

Dann wird der Präsi wohl die Easton LRS für umme nehmen müssen....


----------



## _007 (4. Januar 2007)

Hey starrbiker,
Ich habe gehört dass du bei uns versucht hast einen Skilehrerschein zu machen!
Schreib mir mal ne PM ich kenne da mittel und wege wie man auch ohne richtig ski fahren zu können an eine "echte" Lizenz kommt.....
Ich habe auch eine und die am Lift glaubens immer.
Ich brauche nur ein foto von dir und dein geburtsdatum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (5. Januar 2007)

_007 schrieb:


> Hey starrbiker,
> Ich habe gehört dass du bei uns versucht hast einen Skilehrerschein zu machen!
> Schreib mir mal ne PM ich kenne da mittel und wege wie man auch ohne richtig ski fahren zu können an eine "echte" Lizenz kommt.....
> Ich habe auch eine und die am Lift glaubens immer.
> Ich brauche nur ein foto von dir und dein geburtsdatum.



macht solche Sachen bitte nicht hier im Forum aus. Danke!


----------



## Starrbiker (5. Januar 2007)

Aber unter Uns- die Tiroler Lehrmethode ist der letzte Scheiß. wird ja auch seit 50 Jahren nicht anders gemacht. Das könnte ein Zeichen sein, dass es seit 50 jahren gut so ist oder eben dass ihr seit 50 Jahren nix dazu gelernt habt.
Die Klimaveränderungen lassen den Glanz von euch Tiroler Skilehrern sowieso bald verblassen !
Dazu muß ich nur noch sagen, das der Verlust schwer wiegt wie ein Fliegenschiss. Ich war jetzt 2 Jahre bei euch und mußte feststellen, dass ihr Stasi- und andere Verbrecher aufsaugt wie ein Schwamm die Gülle. Jemand, der damit nix am Hut hat, muß bei euch direkt vorsichtig sein.
Bevor ich euch besucht habe, mußte ich mir soviele Vorurteile anhören. Sie wurden auch bestätigt !
Das Beste bei euch sind wirklich die Berge- aber das Bergwetter wird eure Strafe sein !


----------



## TobiF (5. Januar 2007)

du kannst doch auch beim DSV die ausbildung machen wenn du da nen Insruktor machst (früher oberstufe) kriegste auch ne intermarke mit der du im ausland anerkannt wirst.
Ich habe den schein vor einem Jahr gemacht. 
Ist gar nicht so schwer...  und da du ja in den alpen wohnst kannste ja viel trainieren. das ist das A und O Hier sind die Termine vom Rheinhessen, übrigens kann dich der Beinhart da melden. http://www.svrhh.de/
Und was ich an Tirolern und schweizern in Roter o ä Jacke auf der Pist an ostern sehe.... 
Da lernste bei und besser zu fahren


----------



## _007 (5. Januar 2007)

ach ihr Flachländer könnt doch alle nichts! Wie viele Ski Alpin medallien sind denn   nach D gegangen, oder besser wie viele nicht nach Österreich?
Also Starrbiker wenns dir hier so schlecht gefällt geh doch in den osten!
Ich CZ gibt es sicher noch viele Skileherestellen für bewegungslegaseniker wie dich kann ich auch nichts tun!
Da wollte ich doch nur helfen, und was ist der dank?
Also Lern Skifahren und besteh die Sichtung!


----------



## maifelder (5. Januar 2007)

Ich liebe die ganzen Foren, ständig werden die Threads zugespamt.

Vom Jahresabschluß im Cycle Planet zu Beleidungen zwischen Schluchtis und Piefkes.


----------



## _007 (5. Januar 2007)

stell dir vor, dass ganz wiesbaden plötlich von arbeitslosen ossis überschwemmt würde....
So ist das bei uns! Da hört man auf der Pist nur noch: nanü, wat jeet den hier abbe?
und so was will dann noch Tiroler skilehrer werden.
Soller er doch lieber im Erzgebirge Skilehrer werden. 
Da gehört er hin, die alpen sind wohl ne nummer zu groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (5. Januar 2007)

_007 schrieb:


> stell dir vor, dass ganz wiesbaden plötlich von arbeitslosen ossis überschwemmt würde....
> So ist das bei uns! Da hört man auf der Pist nur noch: nanü, wat jeet den hier abbe?
> und so was will dann noch Tiroler skilehrer werden.
> Soller er doch lieber im Erzgebirge Skilehrer werden.
> Da gehört er hin, die alpen sind wohl ne nummer zu groß!




So ist es halt im vereinten Europa. Aber ob man sich hier den Unmut sämtlicher User zuzieht, in dem man den Streit nicht per Email oder PM austrägt, musst Du Dir selbst überlegen.

Wir haben hier auch einen Ossi in Wiesbaden, der gerade auf der anderen Rheinseite und auch in ganz Deutschland für viel Wirbel gesorgt hat. Ich werde aber einen Teufel tun und das in einem öffentlichen Forum zu bewerten.


----------



## Starrbiker (6. Januar 2007)

hallo noch mal (zum letzten)

Simplon, du mußt doch erstmal lernen dir selbst zu helfen. Da wünsch ich dir nur gute Besserung !

dann habe ich schon wieder ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich die vielen echten Freunde, die ich in 2 jahren bei euch gefunden habe nicht mit runter ziehen möchte. Aber so einer wie Simplon gehört sicher nicht dazu. Ändere lieber deinen Namen hier, sonst gibt dir die Firma Simplon (Vorarlberg/Austria)
noch ihr Geld zurück, weil die nicht mal mit dir in Verbindung stehen möchten.

Natürlich könnte ich das ganze für dich auch als PM schreiben, aber du bist mir nicht mal die 3 extraklicks wert. Gesundheit !, wenn du die Bergbauernförderung versäufst die von der EU und damit direkt aus Deutschland kommt !


----------



## babbel net (6. Januar 2007)

Da kann ich nur die Meinung mit einem Mann aus den Bergen teilen:
die Ossis sollen doch drüben in östlicheren Gefilden ihre Artgenossen
im bergabrutschen unterrichten, auch schon wegen der sprachlichen Verständigung,


----------



## _007 (6. Januar 2007)

Also ich weiss ja nicht wen der meint....
ich heisse 007!
Ich bin auch kein bauer sondern Technischer Angestellter! Es Geht mir halt auf die Nerven, dass bei und ossis für dumping Löhne den einheimischen die Arbeit wegnehmen und dann noch herumpöbeln und auch noch auf uns schimpfen wenn sie zu unfähig sind skifahren zu gehen! und wer ins ausland geht sollte aauch die Landessprache sprechen! und nicht Ossisch.
ALso In  CZ sehen siedich warscheinlich lieber als wir hier.


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Januar 2007)

Schluss mit dem Trauerspiel hier! Streitet Euch wie Männer und haut Euch diesen pauschalierenden Schwachsinn bitte nicht hier im Kuschelforum um die Ohren!


----------

